# C2Motorsports: Forced Induction Software/Hardware Solutions For Your Car!!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you in the planning or building stage of your forced induction setup and looking for hardware or software options? Or do you already have your setup done and looking for bigger power and need new parts and a software custom tuned to handle the hp gains you are looking for? 

For years, C2Motorsports has been providing custom tunes and quality hardware for people looking to go with forced induction. Whether you are working with a factory-turbo motor or want to boost your previously naturally aspirated motor, C2 has options for you ranging across MANY Volkswagen engine platforms. From the ABA, VR6, and 1.8T to the R32, 2.5L, and TFSI, you will find a plethora of forced-induction specific products available from C2Motorsports and other quality vendors such as 42Draft Design, CTS Turbo, and Black Forest Industries. 

Some of our most popular products include: 

•	C2Motorsports Software 
•	Low Compression Head Spacers 
•	Bosch Injectors 
•	Forge Super Diverter Valve 
•	Precision 39mm Wastegate 

In case you are looking for a COMPLETE solution, we also have entire turbo kits available for a wide range of engine platforms which include everything you’ll need to turbo your car as well as options for different hardware when you pursue higher stages and more performance. All software for the kits we sell is provided by C2Motorsports and is custom tuned for each specific stage with accompanying hardware. 

If you have any questions about products C2Motorsports provides, you can visit our website or send me a PM or email ([email protected]) and I will be more than glad to help!


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

How about soft ware for the audi 3L v6? Maybe a Low boost App?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

fvtec said:


> How about soft ware for the audi 3L v6? Maybe a Low boost App?


 What year? We can tune it BUT we'd need the car here since it's an application we havent done yet


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

How about a 98 mk3 vr6 with stage 2 v9 supercharger? Stage 2 consist of 8lbs of boost and 30# injectors. I would like a race file with no sai, no evap, no cat, 93 octane. Do u have this or will it have to be tuned/made?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

scrubinadub said:


> How about a 98 mk3 vr6 with stage 2 v9 supercharger? Stage 2 consist of 8lbs of boost and 30# injectors. I would like a race file with no sai, no evap, no cat, 93 octane. Do u have this or will it have to be tuned/made?


 You are kind of in between the Stage 1 and Stage 2 hardware-wise... Check out both of our solutions: 

Stage 1 Forced Induction 

Stage 2 Forced Induction 

If you want to step up to Stage 2 software, you're going to need 42# injectors. Also, make sure that whatever software you go with that the hardware on your car (MAF, injectors, etc) match what the site lists because our software is tuned specifically to those modifications... 

Let me know if you have any more questions! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there any way i can get my software updated (from '09)? Nothing is wrong with it but i wouldn't mind an update. 3 yres old & still rock solid. 

*Stage 4+. Pro-MAF, 630...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Is there any way i can get my software updated (from '09)? Nothing is wrong with it but i wouldn't mind an update. 3 yres old & still rock solid.
> 
> *Stage 4+. Pro-MAF, 630...


 PM'd


----------



## MyRedMk (Feb 17, 2009)

*Software*

How much for VR6 OBD1 stage 1 software 36lb injectors 262 cams?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

MyRedMk said:


> How much for VR6 OBD1 stage 1 software 36lb injectors 262 cams?


Click HERE for pricing and more information :thumbup:

Our Stage 1 is 30# and our Stage 2 is 36#... both can be customized for cams at no additional charge.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

You guys ever going to make an mk3vr tune that uses the mk4vr Maf so us mk3vr-ers don't need promaf to run 630s?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

guy022077 said:


> You guys ever going to make an mk3vr tune that uses the mk4vr Maf so us mk3vr-ers don't need promaf to run 630s?


 The Mk4 VR6 MAF is actually a 3" (or 70mm) MAF and all of our VR Turbo software uses 4" or 95mm MAF housings so using a smaller MAF housing would be counter-productive. We have found that for that kind of power level, our Pro.MAF is the best way to go. Using a 3" Mk4 VR MAF (which is the same as using the stock Mk3 VR MAF) wouldn't allow for TRUE Stage 4 power. 

:thumbup:


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The Mk4 VR6 MAF is actually a 3" (or 70mm) MAF and all of our VR Turbo software uses 4" or 95mm MAF housings so using a smaller MAF housing would be counter-productive. We have found that for that kind of power level, our Pro.MAF is the best way to go. Using a 3" Mk4 VR MAF (which is the same as using the stock Mk3 VR MAF) wouldn't allow for TRUE Stage 4 power.
> 
> :thumbup:


 I said Maf, not Maf housing.:thumbup: 

Your site claims the mk4 vr only needs 

Combine this*Flashload with Siemens 630cc/60# injectors and our 95mm MAF housing for a plug'n play tuning solution for*MK4 12V equipped cars. Supports up to 500hp. 

No mention of promaf Just stock sensor (i assume) and 95mm Maf.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

guy022077 said:


> I said Maf, not Maf housing.:thumbup:
> 
> Your site claims the mk4 vr only needs
> 
> ...


 So you're talking about using the MAF SENSOR from a Mk4 as a replacement for the Pro.MAF in a Mk3 turbo application? 

The Mk4 ECU is ME7 and the Mk3 ECU is completely different with different capabilities. We have the Pro.MAF on the Mk3 because thats the way we tuned it to make it perform at the highest level possible. :thumbup:


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So you're talking about using the MAF SENSOR from a Mk4 as a replacement for the Pro.MAF in a Mk3 turbo application?
> 
> The Mk4 ECU is ME7 and the Mk3 ECU is completely different with different capabilities. We have the Pro.MAF on the Mk3 because thats the way we tuned it to make it perform at the highest level possible. :thumbup:


 of course, i always forget that part... keep up the good work guys. ive got your S2 now and it has suited my needs for a few years.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a stage one #30 injector tune. Also have 262's. Running a V2 I see around 11psi at 6k... 
Now at 6k, it drops out like its shutting the injectors off. Rev limit should be over 7k right? 
Or is this too much for the stage 1? I know I'm not hitting 300whp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

youlostme21 said:


> I have a stage one #30 injector tune. Also have 262's. Running a V2 I see around 11psi at 6k...
> Now at 6k, it drops out like its shutting the injectors off. Rev limit should be over 7k right?
> Or is this too much for the stage 1? I know I'm not hitting 300whp


 Any technical issues you have, please shoot me an email at [email protected] and provide me with as many details as possible. 

:thumbup:


----------



## PCB83GTI (Oct 8, 2010)

Just though I would try, you guys have anything for a 16v aba?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

PCB83GTI said:


> Just though I would try, you guys have anything for a 16v aba?


 OBD1 or OBD2 management?


----------



## PCB83GTI (Oct 8, 2010)

obd 2, or which ever one would be recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

PCB83GTI said:


> obd 2, or which ever one would be recommended.


 If you have OBD2 management, you can use our OBD2 ABA chip and we can account for the difference in compression 

:thumbup:


----------



## PCB83GTI (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

